# She's Christened Lucille



## smokyokie (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't know if "Events" is the proper forum for this, but the christening was an event, so here I go.

The event was sucessful in that we settled on a name for the smoker, "Lucille", but even maore successful in that it brought some great people together for some great food, some great stories and in general a great time.  There were even some geat ideas exchanged and some great recipes conceived and exchanged.

Friday p.mp, the doorbell rang, and when I answered it, there stood his usual beaming self Ultramag with a baby in one hand, and a twelve pack in the other.  It would.ve made a great pic, but someone had put the camera battery in upside down.  Ultra mag's new son Michael (affectionately refered to by Pigcicles as "Minimag"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 ) has grown like a weed and we were fortunate to have the two of them along with their wife/ mom Brandy grace us with their presence.

Peculiar Mike and his wife, "Not so Odd Jane showed up with a bushel basket of rubs, sauces and bloody marys Spam for Spam kabobs

A necomer to the forum BA_Loko or Kev came by  and visited but missed the main food event.  He wasn't able to bring his wife or stay very long due to her recent surgery (BTW, we did send her a care pkg)

Saturday a.m. none other than Pigcicles himself showed up and quickly assumed the roll of "event chronicler".  It couldn'tve been an event without him.

We were even honored witha phone call  from the elusive Tusa Jeff, and the ubiquitous Dutch who expressed that they wished that they could've been there, but wereunable to attend due to circumstances beyond their control.

I'm sure that several mor pix and stories will surface here and there over the nest few days and weeks, but Pigcicles has done an excellent job of producing a slide show that shows much of what took place and it can be viewed @  http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t38/PigCicles/
PLease click the slideshow button in the upper right corner of the window at that link.  Great job Joe!

On behalf of myself, the Smokie Okette, Clyde and Spike, I'd like to extend a hearty, hearty thank you for mking Lucille's christening a huge success, and for making the weekend one of the greatest time that we've had in quie a while as well as one that we will remember for a long time to come.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a wunnerful time... wish I coulda' been there!

Lucille... Great name! BB King would be proud!


----------



## zgnf05 (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition pictures look great. 

Z


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 27, 2007)

looks like ya broke her in right.  great pics too. thanx for sharing w/ us.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great time was had by all. That's breaking her in right


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 27, 2007)

How's it go???  Life don't get no better than this...


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 27, 2007)

great slide show ,thanks for sharing the christening of a beauty


----------



## ultramag (Aug 27, 2007)

You are the one due the thanks my friend. Thank you for opening your home to us and putting out such a fine spread. It was a wunnerful time with great friends and good food. 

Oh sweet Lucille, how I miss thee.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 27, 2007)

Just tell her you'll be back and she'll understand.

Oh, BTW, LD (that's Okie II's nickname, think about the last name, you'll get it) was wanting to know what everyone thought of his ribs.  I didn't get any so they must've been OK.  What did you think?

That, and how was the cheesecake factory?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 27, 2007)

Tell LD 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that I thought his ribs were great. Almost as meaty as Dad's little babybacks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The Cheesecake Factory was a no go. We go over there (the place is brand new and next to a mall) and they say it's an hour and fifteen minute wait to eat. I tell cousin I've never stood in line that long to eat anywhere and I don't intend to start today. No shade and super hot for Mikel and I just refused to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sooo, we went down the street to the Texas Roadhouse. It was OK I guess. BBQ and steak at a restaurant are most always disappointing to me.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 27, 2007)

Tim,

Thank you for having us over.  You and your wife extended gracious hospitality and opened your home.  I'm hoping all of us will have the opportunity to get together again some time when my wife can attend.  I know we're both looking forward to that.

BTW, Linda loved the seviche that you sent home.  She also loved the tomatoes.  I, who normally doesn't like tomatoes, have really been enjoying them too.  They're great!!

Also, as I stated in another thread, it was a treat to meet the other members from here who attended.  You're a great bunch of folks!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a fantastic time... I kinda got over scheduled or I would have been there. It looked promising until Friday night late
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway.. I love the fact that this forum is playing such a part in bringing folks together from all over and possibly helping to create friendships that could very well last for many years to come.

Congrats on the christening of your new smoker, Tim!!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 28, 2007)

Okie - You tell LD that I'm not sure if they were over done or under cooked. Being as how nothing ever seems to come out _*RILLY*_ "right" with the Okie cooks... but I'd take another slab or two of them wrong way ribs


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new smoker and the wonderful christening party. It looks like everyone was having a great time and the food looked glorious! Even the youngster looked to being enjoying it all!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 28, 2007)

Imagine that!


----------



## vlap (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a great time! Good food, good people, good beer, what more could you ask for?


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, they were "OK". Not bad for a kid cooking.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I had them for supper last night with some fried zuchinni. They were "OK".
Alright. They were dang good. LD knows his stuff. Had a good teacher I think. I like the "pile 'em up" method of cooking.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I'm with Ultramag - The thanks goes to you and Cindy! We RILLY enjoyed it!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 28, 2007)

We call that the Smoky Okie Stack n' Shuffle.  You can cook some serious poundage of bonyfood that way.


----------

